# What size Crocs Beach should I get if I am a 7.5 shoe size?



## WDWMagicGirlie

Thanks to these boards , I just purchased my first pair of Crocs Beach for my upcoming trip.  However, I wear a size 7.5 shoe, and I think the pair I bought may be too big.  I tried on the small (womens 6-7) and on my left foot, some of my toes were touching the top (when I had the strap on).  I ended up getting the medium (womens 8-9), but they seem too big.   

Please help!!!  Should I exchange for the small and just try to "stretch them," or just keep the medium?

Thanks!

Cheri


----------



## Mrs.Reese

I too wear a 7.5 shoe size. I get the size 8 crocs. They are supposed to fit big and that seems to work for me.


----------



## eacatwork

I wear a 7.5 normally.  I bought 8s for my Cayman, Mary Jane, and Cleo Crocs.  When I buy Disney Beach Crocs, I will order mediums (8-9).


----------



## cryssi

I had the exact same problem when I tried on the Disney crocs.  I did not get them.

I have Athens in w7, and just ordered cleos in 7.  I've recently discovered the niles, and think that I would take an 8 in those.  Not sure, though...


----------



## mtakac

I would suggest going to www.crocs.com, the official crocs website. There is a section you can read about how they should fit. They should fit loose. They also have a little chart you can print out and stand on to see what size you should wear. I wear a size 8 or 8 1/2 shoe and I bought the large. We spent a week in Disney last October and my crocs were amazing. My feet felt better than they ever have on vacation. Good luck.


----------



## klj27

I am wondering if I bought the wrong size.  I wear a nine and  bought a medium in the beach.  I read the description of how they were supposed to fit and tried them on in a store before I ordered them.  I can't imagine that I would wear the same size as someone who wears a size 7.5 though.


----------



## mtakac

klj27 said:


> I am wondering if I bought the wrong size.  I wear a nine and  bought a medium in the beach.  I read the description of how they were supposed to fit and tried them on in a store before I ordered them.  I can't imagine that I would wear the same size as someone who wears a size 7.5 though.



I guess technically you should have bought the large. However, if you have a very narrow foot you would really be swimming in them. How do they feel when you wear them around the house? I think the most important thing is that you don't want your foot touching the front, sides or back. I've been wearing the beach and cayman for years and love them. I recently bought the maryjanes and, although comfortable, they don't feel as good as the other two. I think it's b/c they are more fitted. I don't think I could walk around Disney all day in them, but I have a foot that is a little on the wide side. You really have to go with what feels best to your foot.


----------



## klj27

mtakac said:


> I guess technically you should have bought the large. However, if you have a very narrow foot you would really be swimming in them. How do they feel when you wear them around the house? I think the most important thing is that you don't want your foot touching the front, sides or back. I've been wearing the beach and cayman for years and love them. I recently bought the maryjanes and, although comfortable, they don't feel as good as the other two. I think it's b/c they are more fitted. I don't think I could walk around Disney all day in them, but I have a foot that is a little on the wide side. You really have to go with what feels best to your foot.




They haven't arrived yet.  They felt great when I tried them on in the store.  So are you supposed to buy up a size?  (I wear a nine and bought the 8/9)


----------



## michelle1

Your foot is supposed to 'float' in them with about 1/4-1/2" space around the whole foot. You should try them on without the strap because the strap can be stretched to size later. (The info is from a rep from the company). I wear a size 7.5 shoe and my beach crocs are S (womens 6-7) but I never wear them with socks which might make a difference.


----------



## mtakac

michelle1 said:


> Your foot is supposed to 'float' in them with about 1/4-1/2" space around the whole foot. You should try them on without the strap because the strap can be stretched to size later. (The info is from a rep from the company). I wear a size 7.5 shoe and my beach crocs are S (womens 6-7) but I never wear them with socks which might make a difference.



I agree with the sizing. I did stretch my strap a bit later and I DO wear mine with socks as well. I forgot about that.  I hope you like them!


----------



## klj27

klj27 said:


> I am wondering if I bought the wrong size.  I wear a nine and  bought a medium in the beach.  I read the description of how they were supposed to fit and tried them on in a store before I ordered them.  I can't imagine that I would wear the same size as someone who wears a size 7.5 though.




Mine still haven't arrived, but I went back to Dicks to try them on again today.  The mediums have a small amount of space all the way around except for the back.  They seem just right there.  I tried the larges on and they seemed like they wouldn't stay on my feet when I walked.  Honestly, I can't say that either pair fell like I was walking on clouds.  I hope I love them!


----------



## ktturner

Mrs.Reese said:


> I too wear a 7.5 shoe size. I get the size 8 crocs. They are supposed to fit big and that seems to work for me.



A tooty ta, a tooty ta, a tooty ta ta. . . your signature got me singing. . .i need to go tooty ta with my DDs. . ..


----------



## klj27

My Disney crocs arrived today!  They fit and feel great with the strap in the front.  I can tell that they are not fitting right with the strap behind my foot though.  I thought all saw something about stretching the strap.  Does anybody have an info on that?

Thanks!


----------



## cryssi

heat it up.  some people put it in the dryer.  i've stretched my crocs with a hairdryer...  heat it up and pull on the strap...


----------



## klj27

cryssi said:


> heat it up.  some people put it in the dryer.  i've stretched my crocs with a hairdryer...  heat it up and pull on the strap...




Thanks.  The crocs website said to stretch it with my fingers and I just didn't think that would be enough.


----------



## mtakac

I did as the crocs site said and just used my fingers. That worked for me. I was worried about overstretching since there's really no going back.


----------



## cryssi

Actually, you can reheat and it will go back.  I don't have regular crocs, but primas.  When I overstretched them, I threw them back in the dryer and they shrunk...albeit too much...


----------



## mtakac

cryssi said:


> Actually, you can reheat and it will go back.  I don't have regular crocs, but primas.  When I overstretched them, I threw them back in the dryer and they shrunk...albeit too much...



Very interesting. I have a pair that are in the charity box b/c they stretched too much from wearing them and I am now tripping over my own feet. I'm going to try the dryer. How long would you recommend? And at what temperature? I figure if I shrink them too much I was getting rid of them anyway. Thanks!


----------



## cryssi

mtakac said:


> Very interesting. I have a pair that are in the charity box b/c they stretched too much from wearing them and I am now tripping over my own feet. I'm going to try the dryer. How long would you recommend? And at what temperature? I figure if I shrink them too much I was getting rid of them anyway. Thanks!



I would say low or medium for about 5 minutes...put some old towels in there, too, so they don't clunk around...


----------

